# Interest group forums > Food Industry Forum > [Question] Russians & Vienna Suppliers

## AmithS

Hi,

I am looking for Russian & Vienna suppliers\manufacturers?

Anyone have any ideas\suggestions?

Thanks,

----------


## sterne.law@gmail.com

They would be a dime a dozen. You probably want to do some taste testing, find the products you like and then source a supply.

Price is a good indicator of the quality. These products are extended with rusk, fats and a product from brazil which is best described as shredded turkey.
A 100kg mix for a vienna may have 5kg real meat!!!!

----------


## AmithS

5% real deal  :EEK!:

----------


## AndyD

I was reading up on the ingredients of hot dogs and simultaneously struggling to hang on to my stomach contents when I found this little gem of info here;



> A study in the U.S. found that 17% of food-related asphyxiations among children younger than 10 years of age were caused by hot dogs

----------


## sneakie

There is a great butchery outside of Rustenburg that make viennas and russians, they also do viennas and russians from Venison. Give them a call on 014 573 0000 (Carnivore Gourmet Meat is their name) They deliver far and wide.

----------


## Blurock

In my years of sourcing finance for businesses, I have had the opportunity to become acquainted with various industries. I have also witnessed how polony is made and now understand the true meaning of Junk Food! 

Unfortunately this junk is being sold at the bottom end of the food chain where there is little or no regulation. The poor gets screwed all the time.  :Mad:

----------


## emanuelg

> Hi,
> 
> I am looking for Russian & Vienna suppliers\manufacturers?
> 
> Anyone have any ideas\suggestions?
> 
> Thanks,


Hi , I manufacture russians only . specialising only in them . 3 different flavours , plain , cayenne pepper and thyme , and black pepper and mustard .  I use only quality meats from a export quality abboitoir ,natural hog casings which undergo real smoking with oak chips . im based in Brackenfell . Cape town .

----------


## Vincent

Hi, 
this is one of those products were quality is important. I recommend Themis Foods. I'LL pm you his contact details

----------

